# Had to re-do room for my Sony Plasma



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

First I got rid a bunch of Post office type cubby holes. Then the ugly old Popcorn. Skip Troweled the ceiling, Sprayed Knockdown on the walls and the newly modified built-ins, then Primed and Painted. What do ya think?

*Before*









*After*


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Easy....


Very nice job!


----------



## contractorjack (Apr 8, 2008)

Wow! That turned out great. 

How much larger (or smaller) is your new TV than your old?


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

contractorjack said:


> Wow! That turned out great.
> 
> How much larger (or smaller) is your new TV than your old?


Thanks, 
The "*Before*" picture was the home's previous owner's stuff. I snapped that shot when we came and looked @ the house to buy. So I'm not sure how big that TV was. But, The Plasma is a 50" Sony.:thumbsup:


----------



## perpetual98 (Nov 2, 2007)

I kinda dug the "post-office" style cubbies.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

perpetual98 said:


> I kinda dug the "post-office" style cubbies.


----------

